# op successful



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

just wanted to let you all know that the lymph node removal was successful they got all 7cm of it out I am able to move my arm  (as lump was beside nerve) and i am very sore will get results in 2 weeks and then see what if anything needs done.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!!! I hope you feel like your old self soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So good to hear from you and so soon!! Do take care of yourself; you deserve to be pampered!!!

Sending gentle hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Rest and take care of yourself!


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

glad that was successful, now permit yourself to REST. (Hard , I know)


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wonderful that things went smoothly. Hope the results come back with nothing major!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

there is my wound pretty big for lymph node removal. i really dont know what to think about the results is it possible its lymphoma although doctors dont seem to think there are any other symptoms to suggest it is. i dont want it to be thyroid cancer either as then i will need another op but def do not want it to be lymphoma


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have my results on the 17th of april


----------

